# Cho con bú dùng kem trộn được không?



## vietmom (16/8/18)

Cho con bú dùng kem trộn được không khi nhiều mẹ cho con bú muốn cải thiện da bằng kem trộn nhưng lại lo lắng tới vấn đề sức khỏe.

*Cho con bú dùng kem trộn được không?*
Có nên dùng kem trộn dưỡng da làm đẹp khi cho con bú sau sinh hay không? Nên sử dụng kem trộn dưỡng da sau khi sinh như thế nào để không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của cả mẹ và bé? Các cách dưỡng da tự nhiên khi đang cho con bú như thế nào?… Đó chính là những thắc mắc thường gặp nhất của các mẹ sau khi sinh con gặp phải.




_Cho con bú dùng kem trộn được không? (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Trong thời kì mẹ đang cho con bú, em bé được nuôi dưỡng thông qua sữa mẹ, sữa mẹ được tạo thành các nang sữa của tuyến sữa, có thành phần khá ổn định. Theo lời khuyên của các chuyên da, kem trộn chỉ bôi ngoài da thì không ảnh hưởng đến sữa mẹ. Tuy nhiên, mẹ cho con bú cần cân nhắc thật kỹ khi sử dụng kem trộn, tránh mua kem trộn không rõ nguồn gốc, xuất xứ kẻo tiền mất tật mang.

*Cách sử dụng kem trộn dưỡng da sau khi sinh*
Điều quan trọng nhất là các mẹ sau sinh nên lựa chọn và dùng kem trộn dưỡng da từ những hãng có uy tín, sản phẩm có nhãn mác rõ ràng, được bán rộng rãi. Không nên mua những kem trộn dưỡng da không rõ nguồn gốc, rẻ tiền mà kém chất lượng.

Không nên chọn kem trộn dưỡng da cấp tốc, bởi những kem này có khả năng nhiễm hóa chất vào cơ thể là rất cao.

Khi dùng kem trộn dưỡng da, chăm sóc cơ thể nên chú ý không bôi kem lên vùng bầu ngực và núm vú. Nếu bôi kem lên những vùng đó khi em bé bú sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe em bé.

Khi đã bôi kem trộn dưỡng da lên cơ thể, mẹ cần tránh việc ẵm bế em bé, da bé rất nhẹ cảm nên tránh việc bé dị ứng với các thành phần có trong kem.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## bautroimauxanh (6/8/21)

Trong thời kì mẹ đang cho con bú, em bé được nuôi dưỡng thông qua sữa mẹ, sữa mẹ được tạo thành các nang sữa của tuyến sữa, có thành phần khá ổn định.


----------

